# Theft of Catalytic Convertor



## zack (Jun 16, 2007)

We had just locked the door and got in the van ready to go to Lincoln to the the Camper Uk weekend. I started the engine and heard the loud boom from the exhaust and immediately thought the Cat had been stolen, I looked underneath and saw it had been removed. Police came out within the hour and informed us that others had been stolen in the area. This had all happened in less than 24 hours since I last used the vehicle. Only sorry I didn't catch them doing it a we were looking forward to the weekend


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

The little bastards and all for a few quid at the scrapyard, I dont know what system you have but you could go to a specilalist exhaust maker and have them modify your system i.e have a couple of flanges welded on your system and have a standard silencer made to go in and also get them to modify the new cat you have to buy and only fit it for MOT's because they know where you are and will be back for more, I have looked at these cat locks and to be honest am not impressed as all they will do is cut off what you have locked it to  http://www.topgear.co.uk/ maybe like these guy's?
Chris


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

that is awful..I really feel for you and I hope the B*****DS get caught and they throw the book at them :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: 


I am just glad we have an old van without one...they should have by now invented something to stop them being stolen..how about a Cat Alarm..if anyone can invent one..I am sure someone is clever enough and has the knowledge to. :wink: :wink: 



Anne


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

cant something be done about who ever buys these off the thieves.
A school has flooded as thieves have pinched the leading of a the roof but someone is buying it.
They said that the thieves are from europe but that means they should be checked going out on the Ferries or Tunnel.
http://www.bridlingtonfreepress.co.uk/news/local/lead_taken_from_school_roof_1_3910627

When I googled to get a copy of the story there are so many simile stories


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Thefts of catalytic converters from motorhomes on the rise
The theft of catalytic converters from motorhomes has become a large scale problem in the UK, and Caravan Guard have seen a dramatic rise in thefts during 2010 and 2011, with tens of thousands of pounds worth of damage caused each year.

We had a 550% increase in thefts during 2010 compared to 2009, and worryingly 2011 has started off even worse, with more thefts so far this year than during the whole of 2010.

It is said that motorhomes are being targeted due to their high ground clearance which makes it easier for thieves to get underneath and access the catalytic converter. Fiat and Peugeot based motorhomes seem to be the most targeted.

Thieves are targeting catalytic converters as they contain a small amount of precious metal.

The average cost of an insurance claim to replace a stolen catalytic converter on a motorhome last year stood at over £800. Such a claim could of course affect your no claims discount and almost certainly would affect your motorhome insurance renewal premium.

But there are ways that you can protect yourself, and keep your motorhome from being the next target for catalytic converter theft.

Claims Liaison manager Teresa Eastwood, has this advice

"We have come across a device called Cat Clamp. This device attaches around the catalytic converter and makes it extremely difficult for thieves to remove your catalytic converter. On top of that it does what all good security devices do; it acts as a big deterrent to any would be thieves. If your motorhome has one fitted then most thieves would be unlikely to take the time to try and break through the device."

Teresa added,

"Our other suggestions for prevention of theft would include basic advice such as parking your motorhome in view of the general public by day and in well lit areas by night if at all possible when out and about. Likewise when your motorhome is not in use, investing in security lighting if you keep your motorhome at home or paying to store it in a high security storage site is advisable."

Various regional police forces are organising events across the UK offering free security marking for catalytic converters. The unique marking then is registered to your motorhome's registration details. Obviously the marking would not make it any more difficult to steal a catalytic converter but the hope is that it would devalue the catalytic converter to thieves and handlers of stolen goods and make them more difficult to sell on. Call your local police force's non emergency helpline to ask for details of such events in your area.

For other ways to protect your motorhome from theft, please visit our motorhome security page.

The Cat Clamp device is available from http://www.catsafe.org.uk/ (see photos below of the device before fitting, and fitted to a catalytic converter)

http://www.caravanguard.co.uk/news/thefts-of-catalytic-converters-from-motorhomes-on-the-rise-3036/


----------



## Mandale (May 18, 2011)

This problem seems to have spread all over the country. New Mercedes sprinter vehicles seem to be being targeted in the commercial vehicle industry. This seems to be because the catalytic converter on these vehicles is quite easy to remove. I am not sure whether the VW Crafter model has the same catalytic converter set up, but if you own either of these models you may have to be extra careful when parking or storing your motorhome. 

A 240v security device connected to the exhaust could permanently fix this problem, if you get my meaning!  

Mind you they seem to be well insulated when they are thieving cables from the railways. :lol: :lol:


----------



## DavidRon (May 1, 2005)

I recently went to a dealership and asked for a test drive. 
No problem he said, give me five minutes to put the cat on. 
I asked him why the cat was off and he said that he'd had nineteen cats stolen the previous month.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*gutted*

Gutted for you. Scum bags. Why can't these people be caught?.

Never see anything in the news. But I have seen Police loitering around our local scrap merchants.

I bought a welding kit from Aldi £35 the other day. Might get under the van and see what I can Fabricate.

Like a razor sharp cage.

Feckers.

TM


----------



## DavidRon (May 1, 2005)

*Re: gutted*



teemyob said:


> I bought a welding kit from Aldi £35 the other day. Might get under the van and see what I can Fabricate.
> 
> Like a razor sharp cage.
> 
> ...


You'd probably get done for causing them injury.''Bless em''


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Would your insurance cover this type of damage/theft?
Mind you, even if it did your premium would increase


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

locovan said:


> cant something be done about who ever buys these off the thieves


Summat is done abart 'em if there's evidence to do summat abart it.



locovan said:


> ... the thieves are from europe but that means they should be checked going out on the Ferries or Tunnel


....along with checking for drugs, stolen birds, animals, jewellery, cash, vehicles, electronics, and all the other 14,000 regulations which no-one can get near implementing because it all takes resources. :roll: Anyway, we can safely say they'll more likely be a lot nearer to home (about a million times more likely).

Bad luck, zack - a real bummer. I blame the Chinese for allowing the world metal markets to fluctuate so much. 

Dougie.


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

Poor you.

For those who remember when mine was stolen back in April, when I was due to go to France for two weeks, this is what I learned, in case it's any help:

(i) It might take ages (eg 2-3 weeks) to get a new cat if you have a new van, but if you really call around, you might get one from a salvage yard (probably a stolen one). 

(ii) It's not illegal for you to drive without a cat, if you pass the emissions test, so temporarily, you could connect with a plain pipe. 

(iii) Think twice before making an insurance claim, because you might get £1-1.5k or something, but my next year's premium increased by more than £800, so it's not worth claiming. 

(iv) Get the cat clamp fitted when you get the new cat. It's cheap and very strong and you won't lose one again.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

HeatherChloe said:


> (ii) It's not illegal for you to drive without a cat, if you pass the emissions test, so temporarily, you could connect with a plain pipe


I'm wondering why it needs one in the first place then? And will you pay the OP's fine if your legal advice is incorrect?

8O

Dougie.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Surely if your car has the specification that it has a catalytic converter then you have to have one 
But
The only reason for a cat. converter is environmental. There is absolutely no mechanical reason to have one.
Would they book you for emissions ???

The best part of not having a catalytic converter is that you don't have to ever have that rotten egg smell.


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

asprn said:


> HeatherChloe said:
> 
> 
> > (ii) It's not illegal for you to drive without a cat, if you pass the emissions test, so temporarily, you could connect with a plain pipe
> ...


I did a d-cat on my wizzy car seven years ago, bought an infill pipe plus a leccy gizmo to fool the brain on the internet and hey presto car goes much better and passes the mot every year!
Chris


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

From Jan 2012 the MOT will check that the convertor is in place so a de cat pipe will be a failure. Of course if you have a decat pipe which looks like a cat i.e. is an empty shell but looks like the real thing thenit should pass.
See page 8
http://www.dft.gov.uk/vosa/repository/MoT - Issue 50 - May 2011.pdf


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

rayc said:


> From Jan 2012 the MOT will check that the convertor is in place so a de cat pipe will be a failure. Of course if you have a decat pipe which looks like a cat i.e. is an empty shell but looks like the real thing thenit should pass.
> See page 8
> http://www.dft.gov.uk/vosa/repository/MoT - Issue 50 - May 2011.pdf


So it ll fool the mot guy......

It ll fool the thief and he ll knick it :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

spatz1 said:


> rayc said:
> 
> 
> > From Jan 2012 the MOT will check that the convertor is in place so a de cat pipe will be a failure. Of course if you have a decat pipe which looks like a cat i.e. is an empty shell but looks like the real thing thenit should pass.
> ...


Yes but it will be a fraction of the price. Would you rather your brand new cat got nicked or a dummy? You would obviously be unlucky, targetted or whatever to have a series of thefts on your vehicle.


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

Ray pondlife are lazy creatures and once they know where an easy theft is available sooner or later they will return
Chris


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

asprn said:


> HeatherChloe said:
> 
> 
> > (ii) It's not illegal for you to drive without a cat, if you pass the emissions test, so temporarily, you could connect with a plain pipe
> ...


I did a lot of research when I lost mine, and this was the conclusion reached. I would say that different garages have different views, so it is a question of law which mechanics are not necessarily well grounded in.

The MOT does not require a catalytic convertor, but it requires an emissions test to be passed, so it depends upon whether your vehicle requires a catalytic convertor to pass.

However, I have suggested it as a temporary fix, ie to enable the replacement cat to be fitted inbetween motorhome trips and to have it fixed prior to the next MOT which is only once a year.

As for fines, one would have to break a law in order to have a fine. You seem to have presupposed that there is a specific law to be broekn the remedy for which is a fine.

I think, however, you have just stated it in order to be inflammatory.

I think it's clear that when one anonymous person says something on a discussion database to another anonymous person, and does not claim to have legal qualifications or take payment for giving legal advice, that the recipient would be expected by a court to check the position for themselves by taking proper legal advice. So obviously, I would not be liable for their fine.

(I wonder sometimes why I bother... I was only trying to be helpful)


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*make one buy one?*

Hi,

I will over the next few weeks either make up a decat pipe or if cheap enough have one made up by a "decat pipe" specialist who advertises on ebay - his pipes are circa £50 in stainless steel

Then remove cat and store for mot use

I have no problem with this as there are millions of none cat diesel vans operating on our roads

I will check for smoke etc but from a quick test last week when I removed the cat I could see no visible change in the exhaust gas - It was however a little loud

Regards to All

Ray


----------

